# Native Instrument's THRILL review - plus news, bargains, tips & updates. Samplecast #47 out now



## reutunes (Jun 12, 2017)

Thank you so much for all of your wonderful messages of support following my brief illness last week - you are all GREAT! It's back to work this week with a packed show featuring 12 different libraries and plugins. Is this the longest ever Samplecast show?

This week's main review is Native Instrument's THRILL, and I've also squeezed in some news, updates, bargains and a really https://youtu.be/a5PVtU1hT7Y?t=781 (nice tip) for using your gating plugins creatively.

You can hear the extended show on the podcast - which also features full sample library demos and much more chat. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

Ventus Ethnic Winds : Pan Flutes – Impact Soundworks
Ambient Soundware – Zero-G
Tape – Softube
Serum : Synths – New Loops
Serum : Expand Your Mind – Leap Into The Void
Case Solo Brass – 8DIO
60% off Strezov Sampling – Cornucopia Strings 2
Up to 50% off – Softube
http://bit.ly/2r4fhq9 (70% off ABC Bundle – Composers Tools (via Kontakt Hub))
Thrill – Galaxy Instruments / Native Instruments
http://bit.ly/2qTHsHm (United Strings Of Europe 1.1 – Auddict)
Neutron Elements – iZotope


----------

